# Is it possible that hedgehogs just get lazy?



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

This all started around January. My hedgehog decreased her wheel activity drastically. She's only 1.5 years old. We have had like everything checked by this point, with no answers and no solution. At one point she got blood in her urine so she was treated for a UTI. That cleared up. Then she had crystals in her urine so we thought bladder stones. Nope, no more signs of that. Had an ultrasound. Only thing that came back from that was that she had extra fluid in her uterus. So the vet wanted to spay her. She contracted a URI around this time, and we had to wait till it cleared for surgery. Had the surgery done, It got infected badly(abscess). That's on the road to recovery now and looks much better. But shes still showing the same behaviour. Only gets out of bed 1-2 times a night. Gets on her wheel to do her business, eats, wanders a bit, back to bed. So frustrated and don't have any more ideas on this.


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

And she acts totally normal in a playpen.


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

1.5 years old is still quite young, it shouldn't be her age that is causing her inactivity. I had a hedgie that ran like crazy until they were almost 6.

What's her weight and body-shape like? Overweight hedgehogs tend to be much less active. What are the protein and fat percentages of her food? If she is still recovering from the URI it might be that her food is too low in protein or fat to support her body's needs.

How long ago was the actual surgery? A spay is an extremely invasive surgery, so it's likely that she just needs time to recover. The battle with infection would have made it harder.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Also, what is the difference between the cage and the playpen? Different toys or anything like that?


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry I didn't see that someone had responded. She's not huge, but she's gaining weight because she's not running. Her food mix consists of blue Buffalo with 32% protein, 15% fat. And acana, which has 35% protein and 20% fat. She doesn't eat the acana as much though. 

The spay surgery would have been two months now. As of writing this, she's lessened running more and doesn't seem to want to run as much in the playpen either. She's finally off antibiotics as of a week ago. Absolutely everything else appears fine with her. 

I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm wondering if it's possible that all the medications have destroyed her system or maybe she could be depressed? I don't know.


----------

